# سواليف هيوووووف



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*[SIZE="4"سلام عليكم ياعرب اوووبس قصدي يا اقباط :smile01
 يا الله حيهم .. شلونكم عساكم طيبين 
 من مبطي يعني بالمصري من زمان مافتحت موضوع.
. فلازم تجبرون خاطري والكل يدخل هنا بنات وشباب.. 
واللي مش حيرد ويعمل حالو شاف وماشافش حدعي عليه
.. وترى انا وليه مبرووووكه  معتمره  عشرين الف مره 
وبطلع العفاريت ب تفه واحده ههههه دعواتي 
 توصل لسما دوووغري  <<فاتقو شر دعواتي
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





المهم جاء على بالي احكي لكم سالفه 

من صغري ومن يوم اني في لفه وانا اعشق شيئ
 اسمه اهتمام بالجمال
وبحاول قدر الامكان اكون انيقه :t23:.. 
امي كانت تشتري مجلات زي زهرة الخليج مثلا 
اكون انا مستنيه على جمر متى تخلص 
 واول ما تخلص القراءه اتسلل واسرق المجله 
وافتح صفحات اللي بعنوان   كنوز الطبيعه في خدمة 
صحتك وجمالك يا سيدتي ..  

واقرا النصائح من نوعيه ذي

اكسري بضعة مكعبات ثلجية واقسميها قسمين 
داخل كيسين من القط أو الكتان ضعي كل كيس على
 عين واستلقي لمدة كافيه

 واخلطي مقدار من الخميره وملعقه من شوفان بماء وردي ثم الطخي بها وجهك ليصبح اكثر اشراقه

اما بالنسبه لشعرك فاكسري بيضتين على فنجان 
زيت زيتون على فلفل والطخي شعرك به ليزاداد بريع ولمعان> هذه من تاليفي هههههههه

 المهم كنت بجرب كل خلطات من نوع هذا الى 
ان كشفتني امي ومنعت من دخول المطبخ 

يأست من ان ادخل المطبخ كانت فيه مراقبه من البنات 
اللي يشتغلون عندنا لكن انا لم ولن استسلم 
وجننت امي استبدلت بالمطبخ غرفتها..وصارت هي
هدفي اول ما تخرج من البيت اركض على تسريحتها..
واتعبث بالمكياج اسرق منها  واطلع وكأن شيئ لم يكن.   
سرقتهم بغرض ان احط وانا في غرفتي مع اخواتي نلعب لكن   
  ذات يوم الشيطان وسوس لي ان احط المكياج الصبح 
وانا رايحه المدرسه وحطيت شي بسيط وحطيت 
مناكير على اضافري ويلا على طابور الصبح البنات 
مبهورات وكل وحده تسال ليش وشو وكيف حطيت 
ماتعرفين ان ممنوع قلت اي اعرف بس بكيفي عادي .. 
جمعة البنات لفتت نظر المعلمات لنا وشوي وصلت 
الاخصائيه وشافت اللي صاير.. قالت يلا اتبعيني لغرفتي 
رحت وسمعتني كم كلمه سودت الدنيا بعيوني  احاول 
اقنعها ان الله جميل يحب الجمال واني ما سويت شيئ 
بس مافيش فايده واتصلت على امي  اول ما شفتها 
رفعت سماعه سابت ركبي  وبئيت ادعي 
اللهم استرني فوق الارض وتحت الارض اللهم شقق الارض لتبتلعني :t33:



وكبرت شوي وبدات استقل بأه واشم هوا 
ودخلت الثانويه عالم رائع وممتع مافيش عيب 
مافيش لسه صغيره مافيش تحكم نوعا ما ورجعت 
لعاداتي القديمه وعشقي الابدي وهو الخلطات 
الخلطات الطبيعيه :ura1: واصبح كل همي كيف 
احافظ على نظارة هذه البشره وعلى كثافة 
الشعر وعلى قوام ذا الجسم مع ان مافيش عريس يطل ولو بالغلط 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 اشتريت ثلاجه صغيره عشان ا عبي فيها  مكونات الخلطات
من بيض وحليب  ومايونيز وجرجير وماي ورد 
وموز ولوز وزبده وزيت وعسل ودبس وزنجبيل 
وجوز هند وزيوت اشكال وانواع وفايتمينات وشوفان الخ.......
كل شي فيه فايده ويؤكل اشتريه عشان اسوي منه 
خلطه وللامانه كل خلطه من مكونات طبيعيه تنفع 
وبقوه ولكن واخيرا ومن اربعة اشهر 
زهقت وقلت اعمل كشف حساب بقالي سنين وسنين 
وبعمل خلطات طبيعيه وبعدين؟ نعم مش وحشه 
وبتنفع لكن ممكن يضيق الوقت يوم من الايام يعني 
مش معقول يا اعمل خلطات يا بلاها.. هو ربنا خلق 
لنا النعم دي عشان تفيدنا يعني اذا اكلتهم حستفيد 
المعلومه دي اعرفها من زمان لكن ما كنت اعمل بها 
قلت اجرب بأه واترك الخلطات على جنب
وابدا اكل مكونات الخلطات.. بقيت اصحى الصبح 
وافطر شوفان بالعسل وحليب.. وباكل الفواكه ك سناك.. 
وبتعشى بيض وسلطات 
كل شي صحي من فواكه وخضراوات بدلا من الطخها 
بوجهي وجسمي وشعري 
 اكلتها في وجباتي وضفت ليهم شرب ليترين ماي 
كل يوم ماعرفش عملتها ازاي بس عملتها
والنتيجه ابهرتني قسما بالله اروع من روعه 
وافضل بكثير من خلطات
البشره احلوت اكتر من غير ما احط كريمات حتى او اقشر
والشعر زي ماهو طويل وكثيف 
ووزني زي ماهو اصل الاكل الصحي مايزود الوزن لكن
 بيعمل لك حاجات تانيه .. اللي عايزه تكبر اي حاجه في 
جسمها تشرب الماااااااء
دي نصيحه لوجه الله سبحان الله الماء سحر .. 
بشرط تتركي الاكل المضر وتتركي   الببسي والكولا والعصاير المسكره 
وكل شي 
فيه مواد كيميائيه وكل الكريمات..طبعا النصيحه دي 
مش بس للبنات كمان لشباب تنفع بدل ماتاخذو حبوب 
عشان تكبرو العضلات كلو اكل طبيعي افضل لصحتكم

والتجربه خير برهان زي ما يقولو جربو شهر بس تاكلو كذا مثل الصوره ذي






 وابقى شوفو الفرق
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 ..*​​[/SIZE]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

اشلون نقلتو الموضوع الى قسم اسره ! دي سواليف اجتماعيه
ماعرفش من نقله عشان اكلمه فكتبت هنا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اشلون نقلتو الموضوع الى قسم اسره ! دي سواليف اجتماعيه
> ماعرفش من نقله عشان اكلمه فكتبت هنا


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
متغليش بالك بالنقل ....المهم الموضوع موجود
بس هادى سوالف بنات يا هيوف ...مالى فيها
نعوضها لك فى سوالف رجالى أن شاء الله 
:smile02:smile02:smile02
بس عجبتنى حواديت المدرسة 
وأحلى تقييم لست البنات كمان 
:t23::t23::t23::t23::t23:
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*شكرا يا هيوووووووووووووووف عل النصايح

طب أنا بأحب الكيكات و البسبوسات و البيتزات

بتطخن ديه ؟؟؟؟



*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

احلى نصائح واحلى سواليف
عاشت الايادي يا احلى هيوف​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*هيوف فينك بقالك زمن ما شوفناكى بتنزلى موضوع *
*ميرسى يا هيوف على النصايح الجميلة 
ومغامراتك مع المطبخ هههههههه 
اختك رورو بقى تحب الاهتمام بنفسها 
بس بجيب كريمات ووحاجات جاهزة
انا لسة هخلط بيض وزبادى وبتاع لا 
مش فاضين هههههههههه 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*يعنى إيه بأة سواليف ؟*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يعنى إيه بأة سواليف ؟*​


*يعنى حكاوى " بالإيرلندى "

:smile02
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى حكاوى " بالإيرلندى "
> 
> :smile02
> *​



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## tamav maria (15 سبتمبر 2013)

وصفات جميله ومفيده ياهيوووووووف
بس انا بحب الشيكولا 
وانتي لم تذكر اي وصفه عن الشيكولا هههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)

هي الوصفات دي مجربها بنفسك 
عايز اعرف 
واشلون تنحط بالبراد 
ليش
شو السولافة 
القصة منيحة والوصفات كويسة 
لو كانت مجربة


​


----------



## peace_86 (15 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه..
الموضوع جميل وأحلى شي سوالفك بالمدرسة ههههههههه..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 سبتمبر 2013)

سوالف حلوه يا هيووووف-
الخلتاط هههه فكلرتينى بجدتى  و عمتى و ماما-- خصوصا جدتى كان ليها فى الخلتاط دى و خصوصا ماسكات الوجه و الشعر ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
زبادى بعسل و لمون و مش فاكرا ترمس ايه مطحون على ايه-- و الشعر بيض و زيت و البياض بس يبقى فى خلطه الوجه و تفصلى السفار هههههههه 
كانت ماما تشجعنى و نحط لبعض هههههه
و نقعد لحد ما ينشف و نقوم فركينه- و بعدين نغسله- يوووووو و طقوس كعب الرجلين و الكوعين و و و و ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بس بطلت الطبيعى بقيت اجيب كريمات و ماسكات معموله جاهزه--- عمتى اصبحت خبيره
سواليفات حلوه يا هيوووووووف


----------



## Desert Rose (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههه جميلة سواليفك ياهيوف 
تصدقى كلامك صح فعلا وعن تجربة 
انا فى الاول مكنتش اهتم لا بالسلطة ولا اللبن ( مش بحبه لحد دلوقتى بس بشربه ) ولا الفاكهه , كانت بشرتى متبهدلة ومضلمة وكنت اشرب بيبسى كتير جدا
بس لما غيرت من طريقى اكلى من غير كريمات ولا حاجة بشرتى نعمت ونورت وشعرى تقل 
وفعلا الاكل الطبيعى مش بيتخن لو اتاخد بكميات معقولة 
الاكل اللى بيتخن هو ال junk والبيبسى والحاجات اللى فيها مواد مش طبيعية ومعلبة 
بس انا لحد دلوقتى بعمل ماسك الزبادى بالعسل والخميرة , بينضف البشرة , بس باكل الزبادى بردو وساعات كنت اخد ملعقة عسل كل يوم الصبح بتنور البشرة 

نصيحتى كمان للكل كلو سلطة وحاجات خضرة وبروتين وفاكهه وكلوها فى المعقول ومش هتتخنو وصحتكم هتكون افضل وده عن تجربة 
انتى عارفه ان اكل ال junk كتير بيعمل حاجة اسمها fat addiction يعنى الشخص بيبقا مدمن للدهون وبيجيله craving ليها عايز ياكل دهون اكتر واكتر 
وده اللى مخلى ماكدونالز عايش لحد دلوقتى لان كل ما تاكل اكل منه اكتر كل ما تكون مدمن للدهون اللى بيحطها اكتر واكتر


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2013)

> واخلطي مقدار من الخميره وملعقه من شوفان بماء وردي ثم الطخي بها وجهك ليصبح اكثر اشراقه


*خميرة علي وشي ؟
ده وشي كدا هيبقي شبه الرغيف طيب:new6:

بس بجد ياهيوف سولوفه جميله منك ياحبيبتي
وموضوع رائع
تستحقي عليه التقييم
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## أَمَة (16 سبتمبر 2013)

جميلة قصصك مع التجميل وانت صغيرة ولما صرتي في الثانوية
بس أكثر شيء أعجبني هو تفكيرك المنطقي والذكي بأكل الخلطات بدل إستعمالها الخارجي، لأن جمال الجسد الخارجي يبدا من الداخل عن طريق التغذية السليمة.


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ياحبي لكم كل احد رد علي ودي امسكه واقهويه وواكله حلا وتمره
تفضلو حبايبي











​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشاء الله يابنات ده انتو فهمتو اللي عاوز اقوله وبسرعه بقولكم بلاش جوكلت وبتسالو عن وصفات للجوكلت وبسبوسه ههههه

ايريني وتماف
حبايبي انتو تفطرو كده






وتتغدو كده






وتتعشو كده






ومش عايزه اسمع سيرة الجوكلت والبسبوسه ليش؟ 
لاني بحبهم ومحرومه هههه 

التزمو باللي حطيته لكم سنابون على فطور او اي شي تحبونه والغدا خضار او سلطه ويا لحم او برجر او دياي اي شي تحبونه

والعشا توست باي شي تحبونه وعصير ليمون ونعناع 

مافيش حلويات تعذيب بأه​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 سبتمبر 2013)

سنابون فى الفطار ياهيفاء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ انا قريتها صح ولا انا اتحولت ؟؟؟؟؟leasantr


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هيوف فينك بقالك زمن ما شوفناكى بتنزلى موضوع *
> *ميرسى يا هيوف على النصايح الجميلة
> ومغامراتك مع المطبخ هههههههه
> اختك رورو بقى تحب الاهتمام بنفسها
> ...




بحط كريمات كمان بس الخلطات دي هوايه وعشق
واحيانا افضل من اي كريم وخصوصا ادا تعودتي عليها
حياج حبيبتي ولا تنسين اشربي مااااااااااااي


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> سنابون فى الفطار ياهيفاء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ انا قريتها صح ولا انا اتحولت ؟؟؟؟؟leasantr



سالتي اشلون توست محمص ورشي عسل
 وهيل وتخيلي انه سينابون ههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> سالتي اشلون توست محمص ورشي عسل
> وهيل وتخيلي انه سينابون ههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههه ضحكتينى ياهيوف 
انا قولت بردو ده واحدة سنابون ديه عبارة عن الفطار والغدا والعشا لمدة اسبوع ههههههه
يعنى الموضوع تخيل , هنعيش على التخيلات يعنى 
بس بردو عايزة اسأل سؤال , انتى بتقولى بتحاولى تحافظى على جسمك صح ؟
ازاى بتاكلى توست الصبح وبليل ؟ ولا انتى بتاكليه ال multigrain او ال wholemeal او اى توست brown يعنى ولا ايه ؟ 
اصل التوست الابيض انا اعرف انه بيتخن , صح ؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> احلى نصائح واحلى سواليف
> عاشت الايادي يا احلى هيوف​



عاشت ايامك باش مهندس مشكور ما تقصر 
نصايح ذي تنفع لكم
عاد مو بس احنا اللي مفروض نهتم حتى انتو لازم تهتمون


----------



## Desert Rose (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> عاد مو بس احنا اللي مفروض نهتم حتى انتو لازم تهتمون



يهتمو ايه يابنتى , صدقينى لو اتكلمنا من هنا ل 100 سنة ضوئية 
هو الراجل ايه غير كرش وشوية حاجات فوق بعض :smile02:smile02
ده حتى الكرش هيبة :smile01:smile01


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه ضحكتينى ياهيوف
> انا قولت بردو ده واحدة سنابون ديه عبارة عن الفطار والغدا والعشا لمدة اسبوع ههههههه
> يعنى الموضوع تخيل , هنعيش على التخيلات يعنى
> بس بردو عايزة اسأل سؤال , انتى بتقولى بتحاولى تحافظى على جسمك صح ؟
> ...





شفتي بأه مش بس كده ده انتي تجيبي توست وتحط فيه خس وطماط وتتخيليه برجر من ماك هههههههه

روز احنا ممكن ناكل شوي وما نمتن اذا اتبعنا نظام كالوريز
مع ذلك انا ما وقفت خلطات عشان وزني انا وقفتها عشان
عاوزه اكل مكوناتها واشوف تاثيرها على بشرتي
وزني ماكانش زايد 
ولما بعمل رجيم ماباكلش توستات او كارب 
اكتفي باي بروتين وفواكه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> يهتمو ايه يابنتى , صدقينى لو اتكلمنا من هنا ل 100 سنة ضوئية
> هو الراجل ايه غير كرش وشوية حاجات فوق بعض :smile02:smile02
> ده حتى الكرش هيبة :smile01:smile01




شفتي بأه والله انك صادقه ماشي فايده
و لما يحبو يخطبو بيتشرطو
عايزين وحده بجسم كيم كردشيان
وهو مش واخد بالو من كرشته اللي قدامه مترين ههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (16 سبتمبر 2013)

> شفتي بأه مش بس كده ده انتي تجيبي توست وتحط فيه خس وطماط وتتخيليه برجر من ماك هههههههه



هههههه لا كده صعب , مع انى اصلا مش بحب ماكدونالز ولا الحاجات اللى فيها دهون كتير اصلا مش بستحملها 
 



> روز احنا ممكن ناكل شوي وما نمتن اذا اتبعنا نظام كالوريز
> مع ذلك انا ما وقفت خلطات عشان وزني انا وقفتها عشان
> عاوزه اكل مكوناتها واشوف تاثيرها على بشرتي
> وزني ماكانش زايد
> ...



قصدك counting calories طيب ما هو لو انتى اكلتى توست صبح وبليل غير طبعا اللى جواهم او عليهم 
ده يعتبر calories كتير صح ؟ يعنى قصدى هتعدى كمية ال calories المسموحة ليكى فى اليوم 

وبالنسبة لتأثيرها على البشرة . عن تجربة فعلا بتحسن البشرة والشعر , اكل الفواكة والخضار 
ونصيحتى كلو طماطم تدى نضارة للبشرة , مع انى مش بحبها بس لازم ارجع اكلها تانى


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههههه جميلة سواليفك ياهيوف
> تصدقى كلامك صح فعلا وعن تجربة
> انا فى الاول مكنتش اهتم لا بالسلطة ولا اللبن ( مش بحبه لحد دلوقتى بس بشربه ) ولا الفاكهه , كانت بشرتى متبهدلة ومضلمة وكنت اشرب بيبسى كتير جدا
> بس لما غيرت من طريقى اكلى من غير كريمات ولا حاجة بشرتى نعمت ونورت وشعرى تقل
> ...




ايوه بالظبك كده زي ماتقولي هو ده اللي عملته ومادام اني باكل وبستفيد ليه اخلط والطخ جسمي تضييع وقت وكمان الفائده تكون اكتر لما ناكل
بالنسبه للماسكات والخلطات البسيطه من عسل وخمبره ونشا عادي مفيده 
وماتاخد وقت .. بكتب بعدين كم خلطه بسيطه جربتهم واستفدت منهم

انتي يا روز مش محتاجه دايت واكل صحي .. امتني شوي يابت
افطري وتغذي وتعشي على دووووول 





​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> هي الوصفات دي مجربها بنفسك
> عايز اعرف
> واشلون تنحط بالبراد
> ليش
> ...





واضح يا روز ان نحن ظلمناهم اهو رمسيس مهتم وبيسال كمان
لو نفعت او ما نفعتش لا كده في امل وامل كبير هههه
ماتخلطش حاجه يا رمسيس كل اللي قلته في الموضوع
وسلامتك.. حياااك


----------



## Desert Rose (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ايوه بالظبك كده زي ماتقولي هو ده اللي عملته ومادام اني باكل وبستفيد ليه اخلط والطخ جسمي تضييع وقت وكمان الفائده تكون اكتر لما ناكل
> بالنسبه للماسكات والخلطات البسيطه من عسل وخمبره ونشا عادي مفيده
> وماتاخد وقت .. بكتب بعدين كم خلطه بسيطه جربتهم واستفدت منهم
> 
> ...



ايوة انا بعمل ماسك العسل والخميرة والزبادى بيدى نضارة للبشرة اوى 
ياريت تكتبى باقى الخلطات بتاعتك علشان نستفيد ياهيوف بس تكون سهله وبسرعة 

هههههههه اسكتى مش انا ربنا كرمنى وتخنت 2 كيلو؟؟؟؟
بس خسيتهم تانى هههههههه:smile02:smile02


----------



## Desert Rose (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> شفتي بأه والله انك صادقه ماشي فايده
> و لما يحبو يخطبو بيتشرطو
> عايزين وحده بجسم كيم كردشيان
> وهو مش واخد بالو من كرشته اللي قدامه مترين ههههههه



ههههههههههه مش عندهم مرايات لسه مش وصلهم الاختراع ده :smile02:smile02

كيم كرداشيان ايه اللى عامله زى العروسة البلاستيك ؟ ديه كلها عمليات 
وفيه عندها مناطق مبالغ فيها بصراحة :smile02:smile02:smile02 الظاهر السيلكون زاد من الدكتور شوية leasantr


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> سوالف حلوه يا هيووووف-
> الخلتاط هههه فكلرتينى بجدتى  و عمتى و ماما-- خصوصا جدتى كان ليها فى الخلتاط دى و خصوصا ماسكات الوجه و الشعر ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> زبادى بعسل و لمون و مش فاكرا ترمس ايه مطحون على ايه-- و الشعر بيض و زيت و البياض بس يبقى فى خلطه الوجه و تفصلى السفار هههههههه
> كانت ماما تشجعنى و نحط لبعض هههههه
> ...



انا بأه جدتي كانت بتحط لي حنه على شعري مش عشان تصبغه
لان لون شعورنا الاسود ما يتغير بسهوله بس كانت تحطه عشان
تغديه على كلامها وكنت اكره ريحة الحنه
وكانت بتحط لي ماسك على شعري من شجرة السدر
وكانت بتحط في وجهي زعفران بتاع الجسم
وكانت بتكحل عيوني بالاثمد
وكانت بتمسح ماء البصل على رموشي عشان تطول<< وده بأه سر العيون الاماراتيين ورموشهم الطويله هههههه
وكانت تمسكني وتفرك اسناني بفحم  مطحون وملح قال ايه حتحافظ على لونهم
وكانت تجيب شي اسمه ديرم وتحطه على شفايفي عشان تحافظ على لون الوردي

الله يشفيها يارب  

نورتي حبو.. حيااااااج عمري​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههههههه مش عندهم مرايات لسه مش وصلهم الاختراع ده :smile02:smile02
> 
> كيم كرداشيان ايه اللى عامله زى العروسة البلاستيك ؟ ديه كلها عمليات
> وفيه عندها مناطق مبالغ فيها بصراحة :smile02:smile02:smile02 الظاهر السيلكون زاد من الدكتور شوية leasantr



بقيت اخاف اقلهم كده يا روز بيفتكرو ان غيرانين منها
والله انا شخصيا ما اشوف فيها شي مميز
هي امراه جميله وخلاص وملايين البناات عندهم نفس جسمها
بس مو مشهورات


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

peace_86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه..
> الموضوع جميل وأحلى شي سوالفك بالمدرسة ههههههههه..




حياك يا بيس.. ماتقصر


----------



## Desert Rose (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> بقيت اخاف اقلهم كده يا روز بيفتكرو ان غيرانين منها
> والله انا شخصيا ما اشوف فيها شي مميز
> هي امراه جميله وخلاص وملايين البناات عندهم نفس جسمها
> بس مو مشهورات



غيرانين ايه بس ؟ اى واحدة هتعمل عمليات اللى عملتها كيم هتبقا زيها واحلى منها 
فيه بنات احلى منها بكتير 
بس يلا دع الخلق للخالق ههههههه بعد ما قطعنا فى فروتها leasantr


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *خميرة علي وشي ؟
> ده وشي كدا هيبقي شبه الرغيف طيب:new6:
> 
> بس بجد ياهيوف سولوفه جميله منك ياحبيبتي
> ...




بعد عمري واثقه 
راح اكتب  اشلون تحطين خميره من غير ما تتحولين لرغيف ههههه
حياج


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> جميلة قصصك مع التجميل وانت صغيرة ولما صرتي في الثانوية
> بس أكثر شيء أعجبني هو تفكيرك المنطقي والذكي بأكل الخلطات بدل إستعمالها الخارجي، لأن جمال الجسد الخارجي يبدا من الداخل عن طريق التغذية السليمة.




والله يا امه هذه كانت نصايح امي واعتراضها علي
بدل ما اخلط  كانت تقول لي كلي وشوفي
بس اللي كان يمنع الطعم الاكل الصحي

تعرفين 
نحب ناكل من مطاعم وكده وعلى ماتوصل الفواكه والاكل الصحي
تكون المعده امتلئت وده الغلط
ثقافة الاكل مخبوصه في العالم كله بسبب المطاعم والجانك فود

الله يعين

حيااااج حياتي ماتقصرين ومشكوره على كل شي تسوينه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*طب يا هيفاء 
إدينا مقادير الخلطات
يعنى أحط أد إيه زبادى
على أد إيه خميرة
و لازم توضحى الخميرة ديه فورية و لا خميرة بيرة من عند العطار ؟

و أحطها أد إيه على البشرة ؟*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 سبتمبر 2013)

> وكانت بتمسح ماء البصل على رموشي عشان تطول<< وده بأه سر العيون الاماراتيين ورموشهم الطويله هههههه


ماء بصل على الرموش--- ينهاااار بلااااك ههههههههههههههههههه دا انا عيونى حساسه من البصل لدرجه لو فى الشقه الى خنبى قشرو بصل عيونى تحمر و اعيط انا هههههههههههههههههههههههه
 دى صعبه دى-- اركب رموش افضل ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (16 سبتمبر 2013)

> هيفاء الهاشمي قال:
> 
> 
> > ماشاء الله يابنات ده انتو فهمتو اللي عاوز اقوله وبسرعه بقولكم بلاش جوكلت وبتسالو عن وصفات للجوكلت وبسبوسه هههه​
> ...





> حبايبي انتو تفطرو كده​​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*


دي بأه خلطات البسيطه  السهله السريعه 
مش اللي تحتاج وقت وعايزه يوم كامل 


اول خلطه اكتشفتها بصدفه وبعد كده اكتشفت انها معرووفه
وهي
نص كوب ماي
وكم ملعقه من حليب نيدو المجفف
تخلطوه مع بعض الى ان يتكثف 
وتحطوه على الوجه وتخلوه نص ساعه او الى ان يجف
وبتعدين تقشروه عادي
فائدته
ينفخ الخدود طبيعي
وتحمر الخدود طبيعي
الوصفه الثانيه للوجه
لوز وهاتيه مطحون او اطحنيه
وملقعة عسل
وماي ورد
وحليب فريش
تخلطونهم مع بعض الى ان تصير متماسكه وتفركونهم على اساس تقشرون وجوهكم فائدتها حلوه تنعم الوجه وتنظفه



بياض البيض لوحده فقط تحطينه بوجهك وتخلينه الى ان يجف
وتقشرينه من وجهك تالي تغسلينه بالماي
مفيده لاي وحده عندها رؤس سوده واللي ماعندها كمان تحطه 
لانها تشد البشره وتحسين وجهك منفوخ 




سكراب شفايف الاشهر عباره عن عسل وسكر تحطينه على شفايفك وتفركينهم بفرشاة بلطف يابنات مش تجرحونها وفايدتها معرووفه

طبعا في سكرابات مفيده وجاهزه وكنت بشتري من ذا بودي شوب
بس سبحان الله مو مثل العسل والسكر

ملعقة خميره وماي ورد ويتحط على الوجه وفايدتها تنظر الوجه وتصفيه كويس بس ديرو بالك اللي بشرتها حساسه ماتحط

وكمان الخميره مع السكر والزبادي ينفعون للوجه وتصفيهم

بالنسبه للشعر

انصحكم ببول البعير ههههههههههههه لا يعلى عليه بس تحملو الريحه
طبعا خبرتكم زمااان ان الكوافيره لعبت على شعري وحرقته وتساقط
فايش عملت روحت المزرعه وقلت لراعي الابل عطني بول البعير
جاب لي علبة مااااي فاضيه وعباه بول البعير واخدت البول
وحطيته على شعري وععععععععععععع ريحه مقرفه بس تحملت ابغي
شعري يرجع لي والحمد الله ما احد كشفني كنت اغسله اكثر من مره
ماهو لو امي عرفت كانت منعتني من دخول المزرعه للابد
الحمد الله ساعدتني ورجع شعري طول بفتره بسيطه ومش عارفه
هل سبب البعران ولا انا طبيعة شعري يطول بسرعه كذا مادري صراحه لاني ما اقص شعري ابدا 
الوصفه دي قراتها في مجله قديمه
 ماشفتش احد طبقها غيري مجنونه طبعا ههه

حاليا بحط على شعري قبل ما اغسله زيوت
واكتر زيوت مفيده 
هو خلط زيت خروع مع زيت جوز هند مع زيت من فيتامين e
بكميات متساويه تناسب شعوركم واخليه ساعتين واحيانا اكتر
ثم اغسله كل كام يوم مره يتعمل مش يوميا الشعر برضو
محتاج راحه
زبدة شيا الافريقيه ذي كمان احطها يوم في الاسبوع

ماسك المايونييز والزبده احطه كل كم يوم الزبده تعطي بريق حلو
والماينوييز عشان البيض اللي فيه مفيد

ماسك البصل والماي ده بأه عشان تعمليه لازم تبقي
سوبر ومن
وغير متزوجه
اذا متزوجه ح تستلمي من سي السيد ورقة طلاقك وفوقيها بوسه

ده بأه يتعمل ازاي؟ تجيبي حبتين بصل تطحنينهم وتخلطينهم بمااااي
وتحطينه على شعرك كم سااعه
صحيح مقرفه بس حلوه وتجري الدم  ثم  شعرك يزداد حلاوه

طبعا تغسلينها ازاي؟

تجيبين فنجان قهوه وتخلطينه بكميه ماااي مناسبه وتغسلين بها شعرك القهوه يساعد على ان ريحه تروح ثم تغسلي شعرك بالشامبو كذا مره
ثم لما يجف تبخري شعرك ببخور لو عندك او تعطري ب عود ومسك ابيض.. الخلطه دي تتعمل مره كل كم شهر

بالنسبه لليدين ما اتفلسف كثير احط اي كريم مرطب وخلاص يحافظ على اللون وينعم
بالنسبه للرجول
قبل لا تنامون حطو اي كريم يتوفر والبسو سوكس وبهذه طريقه
لايمكن يتشقق كعب رجولكم او يجف اهم شئ السوكس
وبلاش الكعب كل يوم الفلات افيد

بالنسبه للعيون انا مستمره على طريقة جدتي اجيب بصل احفرها
واتكحل بمايها كل ماتذكرت تحافظ على طول الرموش واللي رموشها مو طويله تطولها وما تحرق العيون بس لسعه بسيط وعادي تقدري تتحملي

 الشمر تعرفوه؟ تخلطو مع ماي حار وتشربوه فائدته يكبر او ينفخ الصدر طبيعي مش شعوذه او سحر لكن معروف انه يرفع هرمونات الصدر
وبس بصراحه اكتشفت بصدفه كنت اشربه بنية الرجيم قبل ولقيت ان
ينفخ ويشد الصدر وما نفعني لرجيم فتركته.. اللي تبغي تحمل ماتشربه ممكن يمنع الحمل 


زيت الزيتوووووووووووون الاصلي مو اللي اي كلام ده بأه يجنن لشعر للبشره للجسم للرجول لليد لاي مكان في الجسم ينعم ويرطب 
 الشمر تعرفوه؟ تخلطو مع ماي حار وتشربوه فائدته يكبر او ينفخ الصدر طبيعي مش شعوذه او سحر لكن معروف انه يرفع هرمونات الصدر
وبس بصراحه اكتشفت بصدفه كنت اشربه بنية الرجيم قبل ولقيت ان
ينفخ ويشد الصدر وما نفعني لرجيم فتركته.. اللي تبغي تحمل ماتشربه ممكن يمنع الحمل 
 ودي اطير للمطبخ الحين حنيت هههههههههه ​*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب يا هيفاء
> إدينا مقادير الخلطات
> يعنى أحط أد إيه زبادى
> على أد إيه خميرة
> ...



الخميره العاديه ياحبيبتي الفوريه
اللي عباره عن حبيبات مجففه هذه اللي اقصدها
ودائما ما تكثري بس ملقعه منها ومن ماي ورد او ماي عادي
واحيانا ضيفي شوية حليب وبس 
 حطيها نص ساعه او ساعه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> الخميره العاديه ياحبيبتي الفوريه
> اللي عباره عن حبيبات مجففه هذه اللي اقصدها
> ودائما ما تكثري بس ملقعه منها ومن ماي ورد او ماي عادي
> واحيانا ضيفي شوية حليب وبس
> حطيها نص ساعه او ساعه



*طيب هأجربها النهاردة بس لو ما نفعتش 

هآجى هنا و هأعمل لك فضيحة بجلاجل

:hlp:​*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ايوة انا بعمل ماسك العسل والخميرة والزبادى بيدى نضارة للبشرة اوى
> ياريت تكتبى باقى الخلطات بتاعتك علشان نستفيد ياهيوف بس تكون سهله وبسرعة
> 
> هههههههه اسكتى مش انا ربنا كرمنى وتخنت 2 كيلو؟؟؟؟
> بس خسيتهم تانى هههههههه:smile02:smile02




بقولك ايه ومش حسد او قر وماشاء الله تبارك الله خمسه وخميسه في عين الحاسود ايه سر جسمك اللي ما يمتنش مهما اكلتي من حلويات واللي بينزل بسرعه كده


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طيب هأجربها النهاردة بس لو ما نفعتش
> 
> هآجى هنا و هأعمل لك فضيحة بجلاجل
> 
> :hlp:​*



وانتي عايزاها تعملك ايه اوعى تفتكري يا بت انها حتعمل منك قمر ههههه
بجد قوليلي ايه نوع بشرتك؟ وش مشاكلك لو عندك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> وانتي عايزاها تعملك ايه اوعى تفتكري يا بت انها حتعمل منك قمر ههههه
> بجد قوليلي ايه نوع بشرتك؟ وش مشاكلك لو عندك



*جافة 

:smil16:​*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

تماف ياحبيبتي بلا جوكلت بلا بطيخ
روحي ايكيا واشتري ستاندات دي
وحطي فيها الخضار والفواكه وكلي بأه تخيلي انك بتاكلي جالكسي هههه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *جافة
> 
> :smil16:​*



على كده جربي
ثلاثه مكونات اللي قلت عليهم 
ماي
وعسل
وخميره
وحليب
خليه مبدايا نص ساعه 
ولو دي اول مره تحطي بأه خود شوي من خلطه وجربيها على جزء صغير من وجهك عشر دقايق


----------



## tamav maria (16 سبتمبر 2013)

> ماسك البصل والماي ده بأه عشان تعمليه لازم تبقي
> سوبر ومن
> وغير متزوجه
> اذا متزوجه ح تستلمي من سي السيد ورقة طلاقك وفوقيها بوسه



ياحبيبتي ياهيوووووووفه
ليه ماقولتيش الوصفه دي من زمان
هههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> تماف ياحبيبتي بلا جوكلت بلا بطيخ
> روحي ايكيا واشتري ستاندات دي
> وحطي فيها الخضار والفواكه وكلي بأه تخيلي انك بتاكلي جالكسي هههه



الله علي جمال ال presentation 
انا من بكره الصبح ها اروح ايكيا واشتتري 
الاستاند ده 
جميل فعلا ياهيووووفه ويشجع علي الاكل


----------



## bashaeran (16 سبتمبر 2013)

مليح تسلم ايدك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> بعد عمري واثقه
> راح اكتب  اشلون تحطين خميره من غير ما تتحولين لرغيف ههههه
> حياج


حياج طبعاااااااا

مستنة الطريقه حبيبتي​


----------



## Desert Rose (18 سبتمبر 2013)

ياهيوف ال ****bolism بتاعى عالى وخصوصا لما اكون مضغوطة بحرق جامد 
وكمان انا باكل اكل صحى يعنى مش باكل junk علشان ده مفيش دهون عندى كتير 

صحيح هو ايه الشوفان بالانجليزى ؟ انا مش عارفاه هو ايه ؟
وميرسى على الخلطات , هجرب بتاعت اللبن البودرة والزبادى سمعت عنها 
بس انا حاليا بحط حليب +زبادى + خميرة + عسل 
منيح كده ولا ايه ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ياهيوف ال ****bolism بتاعى عالى وخصوصا لما اكون مضغوطة بحرق جامد
> وكمان انا باكل اكل صحى يعنى مش باكل junk علشان ده مفيش دهون عندى كتير
> 
> صحيح هو ايه الشوفان بالانجليزى ؟ انا مش عارفاه هو ايه ؟
> ...



*طب و النتيجة إيه ؟

حاسة بفرق ؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (18 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب و النتيجة إيه ؟
> 
> حاسة بفرق ؟*



اه جدا , وشى بينور وبحس انه بينفخ الخدود طبيعى وبيخليها لونها احمر 
وبعدين كمان الخميرة بتنضف البشرة , ولو فيه حبوب بتنضف البشرة منها


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> اه جدا , وشى بينور وبحس انه بينفخ الخدود طبيعى وبيخليها لونها احمر
> وبعدين كمان الخميرة بتنضف البشرة , ولو فيه حبوب بتنضف البشرة منها



*بأى مقادير ؟
أى حاجة كدة ؟؟

و كام مرة فى الاسبوع ؟

و بتحطيه سااااااااااعة على وشك ؟؟

و بتعدى تلهلطى و إنتى ماشية و لا إيه ؟​*


----------



## Desert Rose (18 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بأى مقادير ؟
> أى حاجة كدة ؟؟
> 
> و كام مرة فى الاسبوع ؟
> ...



انا بحط ملعقة واحدة من كل حاجة 
مش بحطه ساعة انا بحطة نص ساعة بس 
ههههههههه الهلط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لا هى بتنشف على الوش


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا بحط ملعقة واحدة من كل حاجة
> مش بحطه ساعة انا بحطة نص ساعة بس
> ههههههههه الهلط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لا هى بتنشف على الوش



*طيب 
طالما ما فيش لهلطة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نجربوا و نشوفوا إيه​*


----------



## Desert Rose (18 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طيب
> طالما ما فيش لهلطة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> نجربوا و نشوفوا إيه​*



هههههه جربى , لو وشك فرقع مليش دعوة :t33::t33:


----------



## tamav maria (18 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ياهيوف ال ****bolism بتاعى عالى وخصوصا لما اكون مضغوطة بحرق جامد
> وكمان انا باكل اكل صحى يعنى مش باكل junk علشان ده مفيش دهون عندى كتير
> 
> صحيح هو ايه الشوفان بالانجليزى ؟ انا مش عارفاه هو ايه ؟
> ...



الشوفان اللي هو  Oats 
 انا باستعمله كتير في الفطار بالذات لانه بيساعد علي التخسيس وله فوائد كتير


----------



## Desert Rose (18 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> الشوفان  Oats
> انا باستعمله كتير في الفطار بالذات لانه بيساعد علي التخسيس وله فوائد كتير



اااااااااه عرفته ال Oats بيبقا فيه منه حاجات تتعمل بسرعة جاهزة محطوط عليها عسل وحاجات تانية جاهزة 
انا مش بحبه اوى رغم انى عارفه انه مفيد للصحة جدا 
بس هبقا اجرب اللى بالعسل يمكن يبا طعمه احسن 
او لو تعرفى وصفة حلوة للفطار قوليلى عليها


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> الشوفان اللي هو  Oats
> انا باستعمله كتير في الفطار بالذات لانه بيساعد علي التخسيس وله فوائد كتير



*إيه دا يعنى إزاى ؟؟

أجيب الشوفان و بعدين يعنى  ؟؟​*


----------



## tamav maria (18 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> اااااااااه عرفته ال Oats بيبقا فيه منه حاجات تتعمل بسرعة جاهزة محطوط عليها عسل وحاجات تانية جاهزة
> انا مش بحبه اوى رغم انى عارفه انه مفيد للصحة جدا
> بس هبقا اجرب اللى بالعسل يمكن يبا طعمه احسن
> او لو تعرفى وصفة حلوة للفطار قوليلى عليها



انا مش بحبه بالعسل بيبقي تقيل 
باستعمله مع اللبن في الصبح اغلي اد كوباية لين وبعدين ضيفي ربع كوباية oats وقلبي دقيقه او اتنين ها تلاقيه يدوب في اللبن بس ها يبقي سميك
في ناس بيحطوا معلقة سكر او عسل ابيض 
انا عن نفسي مش بحط اي سويت عليه 
وكمان بنستعمله في الanzc biscuits بيكون اخف من البسكوت اللي بالدقيق العادي


----------



## tamav maria (18 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إيه دا يعنى إزاى ؟؟
> 
> أجيب الشوفان و بعدين يعنى  ؟؟​*


ههههههههههه
حلو للفطار مع اللبن زي الكورن فلاكس بس ده لازم يتغلي دقيقه او اتنين صحي جدا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> انا مش بحبه بالعسل بيبقي تقيل
> باستعمله مع اللبن في الصبح اغلي اد كوباية لين وبعدين ضيفي ربع كوباية oats وقلبي دقيقه او اتنين ها تلاقيه يدوب في اللبن بس ها يبقي سميك
> في ناس بيحطوا معلقة سكر او عسل ابيض
> انا عن نفسي مش بحط اي سويت عليه
> وكمان بنستعمله في الanzc biscuits بيكون اخف من البسكوت اللي بالدقيق العادي


*
يبقى هأجربه 

أهو أخس شوية

بس إنتى عارفة ليه أنا عايزة أخس ؟؟

صعبان عليا الهدوم اللى ما بقيتش بتخش فيا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## tamav maria (18 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> يبقى هأجربه
> 
> أهو أخس شوية
> ...




ومين يسمعك ياحبيبتي الحال من بعضه 
هههههههههههه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ياهيوف ال ****bolism بتاعى عالى وخصوصا لما اكون مضغوطة بحرق جامد
> وكمان انا باكل اكل صحى يعنى مش باكل junk علشان ده مفيش دهون عندى كتير
> 
> وميرسى على الخلطات , هجرب بتاعت اللبن البودرة والزبادى سمعت عنها
> ...



السر بأه انك ما بتاكليش ال جانك فود ولا الحلويات شفتي بأه
تعرفي انا اكتشفت حاجه ان الصيف بينزل الوزن من غير اي جهد
بس الشتاء بيزيد والسبب ان الجسم يحرق عشان يدفي نفسه وبنجوع بسرعه 
بجد ديرو بالكم من الوزن في الوينتر

بالننسبه للخلطه يا روز مافيهاش زبادي  .. عباره عن ماي وحليب نيدو خلطيهم ببعض لين 
يتكثف الحليب ويصير عجين وخليهم نص ساعه ثم حطي وخليه يجف ثم قشريه ..


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 سبتمبر 2013)

bashaeran قال:


> مليح تسلم ايدك



الله يسلمك ويبقيك


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> حياج طبعاااااااا
> 
> مستنة الطريقه حبيبتي​



كتبت في ردي على ايريني


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> يبقى هأجربه
> 
> أهو أخس شوية
> ...





ايريني يا حلوه << اجبر خاطرك هههههه
بجد
حطيتي الخلطه؟ عسى ماشر؟ وش اللي حصل؟

بالنسبه لرجيم
انا اقولج طريقه تنزلين بها وزنج من غير ما تنحرمين
اذا مو مستعجله على التنزيل 
شربي ماااااااي كثير لترين او ثلاث يوميا
وافطري كل يوم شكل بس صحي
يوم خضار خيار ويا جبن وتوست
او ومليت بيض
او فواكه حبتين تفاح او موز
كورن فلكس سبشيل كي.. ويتي بكس..
والغذا
كلي اكلك المعتاد بس نص اللي كنت تاكليه
وبين الغدا والعشا سناك بسكوت او حبة كاكاو او فاكهه
قطعة بسبوسه قطعه وحده ها
وبالعشاء
اي شي من بروتين صدر دياي او تونه او بيضه مع سلطه
او سلطه مع زبادي
او زبادي مع فاكهه
زبادي قليل الدسم

تنامي بدري وتصحي بدري

اما اذا تبغين رجيم قاسي ابشري بالجوع هههههه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ههههههههههه
> حلو للفطار مع اللبن زي الكورن فلاكس بس ده لازم يتغلي دقيقه او اتنين صحي جدا



تماف ع نياتك 

فاكراها ماتعرفش ايه شوفان ايرييني يا حبها للاستهبال ههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ايريني يا حلوه << اجبر خاطرك هههههه
> بجد
> حطيتي الخلطه؟ عسى ماشر؟ وش اللي حصل؟
> 
> ...



*واحدة واحدة عليا

أقولك على فطارى

بأفطر الساعة 6 الصبح
بآكل نصف رغيف بيضة مسلوقة
و بعدين أشرب النسكافيه و معاه قطعة كيكة كبييييرة شوية
و بعدين أشرب قهوة


نيجى بأة للغدا 

مثلا لو فراخ
بآكل ربع فرخة و شوية أرز


نيجى بأة للعشاء
زبادى بالمربى

بس كدة 

كتير ؟؟ 

ديه حاجات تطخن ؟
​*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 سبتمبر 2013)

وليه بتقولي قطعة كيك كبيره بانبساط كده ههههه ما تخليها قطعه صغيره؟ شوفي بعد ما تصحين شربي كوبين ماي  افطري رغيف كامل ومع البيضه وضيفي لهم نص خيار لو تبغين وشربي قوتج .. هذا فطور وبتحرقينه بسرعه قبل الغذا خذي سناك اي شي كالوريز فيه شوي تفاحه  ويا نسكافيه 

قبل الغدا شربي كوبين ماااي 
كلي فرختج وبلاش رز خليها خضار بالفرن او سلطه
بين الغدا والعشا شربي ماي وكلي نصف ثاني من الخيار 
زبادي بالمربي وتبغين تضعفين؟ المربى كله سكر والزبادي لو كامل دسم مصيبه.. خليه قليل دسم ومكان مربى فاكهه .. 
وشربي كوبين ماااي قبل العشا 
 الحلا كيك او جوكلت قطعه صغيره كلي كل يومين .. جربي اسبوع كده

ونطي مية مره   في اليوم ههههههه فاكرا نط الحبل؟


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (19 سبتمبر 2013)

نصيحتي

بدل ما تستعملي الفرشاة والبدارة

خليك مع المشاة بالخير بدارة

اللي اللقاء ودمتي في امان الله


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> وليه بتقولي قطعة كيك كبيره بانبساط كده ههههه ما تخليها قطعه صغيره؟ شوفي بعد ما تصحين شربي كوبين ماي  افطري رغيف كامل ومع البيضه وضيفي لهم نص خيار لو تبغين وشربي قوتج .. هذا فطور وبتحرقينه بسرعه قبل الغذا خذي سناك اي شي كالوريز فيه شوي تفاحه  ويا نسكافيه
> 
> قبل الغدا شربي كوبين ماااي
> كلي فرختج وبلاش رز خليها خضار بالفرن او سلطه
> ...


*
إيه سناك دا ؟؟
دا أكل دا و لا شرب ؟

______________
عايزانى ألغى الأرز 
وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
________________________________

الزبادى دايت بس الخيبة فى الكمية !!!!
كوبايتين زبادى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

المربى بأة أنا بأعملها فى البيت 
أو بأخدها من عند ماما اللى هى برضوا عاملاها فى البيت
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أستغنى عنها إزااااااااااااااااى ؟؟؟

_____________________________________

100 نطة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ما فيش رجاء
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ايريني يا حلوه << اجبر خاطرك هههههه
> بجد
> حطيتي الخلطه؟ عسى ماشر؟ وش اللي حصل؟


*
حطيت الخلطة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حسيت إن وجهى مشدود حبتين 
المهم بأة السؤال
أشطف وجهى بعد الخلطة و لا أغسله بالصابونة ؟

أنا غسلته بالصابون*


----------



## Desert Rose (20 سبتمبر 2013)

هيوف انا الوصفة اللى اتقالتى كانت بالزبادى وانا بعملها من فترة وبتجيب نتيجة 
بس بتاعت الحليب البودرة ديه لتفتيح البشرة ولا لشدها ولا ايه ؟


----------



## white.angel (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*موضوع زى العسل يا هيوفا ... خدونى جنبكم بقى :fun_lol:*
*انا مش بعمل ماسكات كتير عشان بزهق *
*بكتفى بماسك النشا بالجلسرين ... وماسك البيض *
*وحمام البخار وكمادات البقدوس ... *
*وجايبين معايا نتيجه حلوه ومريحين على الاخر ..*

*الميه بقى عندى معاها مشكله مكلكعه اد كدة ... لترين ميه فى اليوم ... 
انا مش بكمل لتر ونص وبحس ان بطنى هتفرقع :bomb:*

*انما ايه رأيك فى موضوع ماسك النخاع والبيض للشعر ... 
بيقولوا تسيحى النخاع وتبرديه وتضربى فيه بيض وتدلكى بيه شعرك قبل غسله بساعه ... 
تفتكرى لو عملته هعرف انضف شعرى بعدها :2:*
*
هو بجد 100 نطه فى اليوم .. بتخليكى تخسى ؟؟؟

 طبعاً متابعه :fun_lol:*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

> مينا اميل كامل قال:
> 
> 
> > نصيحتي
> ...


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> حطيت الخلطة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حسيت إن وجهى مشدود حبتين
> ...



طب كويش اهي شدتك هههههه بجد ما حسيتي انه 
صفى لك بشره شويه

صابون ايه يابت غسليه بماي وحطي مرطب


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هيوف انا الوصفة اللى اتقالتى كانت بالزبادى وانا بعملها من فترة وبتجيب نتيجة
> بس بتاعت الحليب البودرة ديه لتفتيح البشرة ولا لشدها ولا ايه ؟




تفتيح ايه يا رووز يا زين اللون العربي هههههه

الخلطه دي
بتنفخ الخدود طبيعي
بتورد الخدود وتشدهم
ولما بتيجي عشان تبتسمي ح تبذلي جهد 
من كثر ما خدودك منفوخه ههههه

بس طريقتها صحيحه المااااء وحليب نيدو 
اخلطيهم لين ما تغلط وتصير عجين
وحطي نص ساعه او اكثر ثم قشريها

وتقدري تعملي كميه كل ما قدمت الخلطه كلما كانت نتيجتها احلى


----------



## Desert Rose (21 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> تفتيح ايه يا رووز يا زين اللون العربي هههههه
> 
> الخلطه دي
> بتنفخ الخدود طبيعي
> ...



ايه ده بجد ؟ هى بتنفخ اوى كده للدرجة ديه ؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> إيه سناك دا ؟؟
> دا أكل دا و لا شرب ؟
> 
> ...





سناك يعني حاجه تخفف عنك الجوع بين الوجبه ك تسليه
اذا فطرتي مثلا ساعه سبعه صبح و حتتغدي ساعه اثنين ظهر
الجسم محتاااج اكل عشان يقدر يكمل ف بتاكلي اكل صحي
بين الوجبات بدل ما ناكل اكل مضررر

ايوه حتلغي الرز من الشباااااك بأه بتقولي بتغدى فرخه وشوية رز اتاريكي عاشقااااه ههههه وبعدين يعتمد على حسب طبخ اوكي بلاش تلغيه بس اسلقيه او اطبخيه بزيت اقل واغرفي لك سبع او ست ملاعق رز

المربى بتعملوه ازاي يا حلوه وبتحطو سكر يعني مافرقت

ايرييني انتي لازم تعيشي معاي في بيتنا 
عشان امشيكي على العجين ماينفعش كده خالص هههههه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ايه ده بجد ؟ هى بتنفخ اوى كده للدرجة ديه ؟



اه والله نفخت لي كده
بصي حكايتي معاها غريبه اكتشفتها بصدفه
كنت بعمل طبخه محتاجه حليب وماي
وكثرت ملاعق الحليب مع الماي لين تكثفت وصارت عجينه
طبعا ما قدرتش احطها ع الطبخه فقلت يا بت الطخيها على وجهك
لطختها ثم خليتها شويه وقشرتها من وجهي وسبحان الله خدودي
انتفخت انا ما قدرتش اضحك عشان اصلا عندي خدود وزودتها
لي النفخه تستمر كم ساعه وتروح لكن اللون الحلو والصفا يظل
قلت لاختي عشان هي ماعندهاش خدود وبتعملها وشغاله معها
وبعد كده اكتشفت انها خلطه معروووووفه من زمان

زي خلطة مشروب الشمر اللي تنفخ صدر معروفه من زماان
وعلى بالي انا اكتشفتها هههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (21 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اه والله نفخت لي كده
> بصي حكايتي معاها غريبه اكتشفتها بصدفه
> كنت بعمل طبخه محتاجه حليب وماي
> وكثرت ملاعق الحليب مع الماي لين تكثفت وصارت عجينه
> ...



ايه ده استنى , يعنى النفخة بتحصل فى لحظتها بجد ؟ اول ما تحطيها وتشيليها ؟؟؟؟؟
محسسانى انى بنفخ عجلة العربية ههههههههههه
بس بجد بتحصل على طول ؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *موضوع زى العسل يا هيوفا ... خدونى جنبكم بقى :fun_lol:*
> *انا مش بعمل ماسكات كتير عشان بزهق *
> *بكتفى بماسك النشا بالجلسرين ... وماسك البيض *
> *وحمام البخار وكمادات البقدوس ... *
> ...




انجل وايت هنا يا هلا ويا غلا اسفرت وانورت وارعدت وامطرت
فينك مختفيه يا حلوه وحشااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااني

من ما بيزهقش اه والله كلنا بنزهق وعشان كده بقول ناكل كويس
واحنا نستغنى عن اي خلطات بس مافيش نفس للاكل الصحي للاسف

خلطاتج حلوه وزوينه ,,

بالنسبه للنخاع 

هو عباره عن دهن في نهايه اكيد سهل غسيله شامبو وماااي واذا ريحته ما تروح غسليه بقهوه ومااي وثم شامبو ويروح من الشعر بسهوله


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ايه ده استنى , يعنى النفخة بتحصل فى لحظتها بجد ؟ اول ما تحطيها وتشيليها ؟؟؟؟؟
> محسسانى انى بنفخ عجلة العربية ههههههههههه
> بس بجد بتحصل على طول ؟



نعمل ايه ده قدرنا ننفخ ونفش هههههه
اه والله زي ما بقولك بتحصل لحظتها يعني بعد ما تجف على وجهك 
بس حاولي قدر الامكان تكون كثيفه مش سائله وكمان اختي بتعمل الخلطه وتسيبها نص ساعه 
تغطيها او مكشوفه ما تفرقش ثم تحطها على وجهها مفعولها اقوى.. النفخه بتفضل لساعات 

لو جربتيها علميني النتيجه

..


----------



## Desert Rose (21 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> نعمل ايه ده قدرنا ننفخ ونفش هههههه
> اه والله زي ما بقولك بتحصل لحظتها يعني بعد ما تجف على وجهك
> بس حاولي قدر الامكان تكون كثيفه مش سائله وكمان اختي بتعمل الخلطه وتسيبها نص ساعه
> تغطيها او مكشوفه ما تفرقش ثم تحطها على وجهها مفعولها اقوى.. النفخه بتفضل لساعات ..



ههههه هجربها 
حاسة ان وشى هيفرقع بسببك ياهيوف ههههههههههه
طيب ممكن بقا تتحط على الشفايف بردو صح ؟ 
كله نفخ نفخ ههههههههههههههه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههه هجربها
> حاسة ان وشى هيفرقع بسببك ياهيوف ههههههههههه
> طيب ممكن بقا تتحط على الشفايف بردو صح ؟
> كله نفخ نفخ ههههههههههههههه




والله فكره  ليش لا ماجربتهاش ع شفايف  
 ومالو جربي على شفايفج لو نفعت ابقى قوليلي هههه
بس نحمد ربنا ان نحن بننفخ ما بنشطفش غيرنا
مبتلين بالشفط


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> طب كويش اهي شدتك هههههه بجد ما حسيتي انه
> صفى لك بشره شويه
> 
> صابون ايه يابت غسليه بماي وحطي مرطب



*صفى شوية مش هأنكر

بلاش صابونة المرة اللى جاية​*


----------



## Desert Rose (21 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههه هيوف احنا بقينا زى عجل العربيات شفط ونفخ وخرابيط هههههههههههه

ايرينى , متغسليش وشك بصابون خالص اصلا , يابنتى الصابون ينشف البشرة ويخليها مضلمة من غير  حاجة 
هاتى facial cleanser يكون الكيماويات فيه اقل وياحبذا لو كان organic 
انا عمرى ما اغسل وشى بصابون ابدا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههه هيوف احنا بقينا زى عجل العربيات شفط ونفخ وخرابيط هههههههههههه
> 
> ايرينى , متغسليش وشك بصابون خالص اصلا , يابنتى الصابون ينشف البشرة ويخليها مضلمة من غير  حاجة
> هاتى facial cleanser يكون الكيماويات فيه اقل وياحبذا لو كان organic
> انا عمرى ما اغسل وشى بصابون ابدا



*دا أنا بقالى 39 سنة بأغسل وشى بصابون 

:w00t:​*


----------



## Desert Rose (21 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *دا أنا بقالى 39 سنة بأغسل وشى بصابون
> 
> :w00t:​*



غلط واسألى هيوف الخبيرة بتاعتنا 
غلط بجد , غيرى


----------



## white.angel (21 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *دا أنا بقالى 39 سنة بأغسل وشى بصابون
> 
> :w00t:​*


*احنا كشعب مصرى لا نؤمن الا بالصابون والاريال :99:*
*دى مقاييس النضافه عندنا ..*
*ممكن تستخدمى دوف ... رائع وكريمى اصلاً ... وصابون *​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> غلط واسألى هيوف الخبيرة بتاعتنا
> غلط بجد , غيرى



العين ما تعلى على الحاجب حبيبتي.. فيكم كلكم الخير والبركه


----------



## Desert Rose (22 سبتمبر 2013)

هيوف انتى الخبيرة بتاعتنا 
كل بنات الامارات حلوات ويهتمو بنفسهم وجسمهم وبشرتهم ومكياجهم 
واخر شياكة وعلى الموضة دايما 

على فكرة جربت الخلطة وهى تحفة حسيت وشى اتشد هيفرقع 
ههههههههه بس جميلة انا ادمنتها 
والزيادة منها باكله هههههه عامل زى الكريمة :smile02


----------



## Desert Rose (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ياهيووووووووووووف الوصفة بتاعتك , بتاعت الحليب البودرة والمايه ممتااااااااازة بجد انا حاسة ان وشى اتشد كأنى حقنته ههههههه
وجربيها على شفايفك كمان , ترا تحمرهم وتشدهم هما كمان 
يلا نفخ ببلاش :t33::t33:

عندى سؤال ياهيوف , جربتى شامبوهات من عند the Body shop انا مش جربت من عندهم حاجات للشعر قبل 
بصراحة مش عايزة استخدم شامبوهات فيها كيماويات تانى وعايزة اعرف اذا كان عندهم شامبوهات organic واسمها ايه وحلوة ولا لا ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (23 سبتمبر 2013)

سؤال تانى ياهيوف , متعرفيش وصفة او كريم يكون حلو للعيون 
يعنى حاجة تريحها وكمان لو فيه هالات حواليها من التعب او السهر تشيلهم 
بس حاجة تكون بتجيب نتيجة


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ياحلاوووووه اشتغل معااك يا سلام مش قلنا 
نرجع لطبيعيه ناكل من طبيعه نشرب من طبيعه نطلخ على جسمنا وصفات طبيعه 
احنا من تراب واللي بيطلع من تراب هو اللي بيفدنا مو كل المنتجات الكيماويه>>> بقلد مريم نور ههههههه

شوفي روز
بالنسبه للعين هل جربتي  garnier roll؟ اشوفه من افضل منتجات العين اللي تخفف الهالات
والطبيعه جربت عالج التالي
كثرت من شرب الماي.. وزيت جنين القمح تمسحينه بالقطن.. وكمان زبدة شيا مفيده وتشيل سواد بس لازم مداومه

الشامبوهات انا عندي مشكله كبيررررررره معاهم
استخدمت كل المنتجات الغاليه والرخيصه ومافي فايده
بيخربو شعر يعني بيمشو معاي كويس شهر وبعد كده اكتشف
ما بقاش مناسب 
دي الوقت وصلت لشامبو دوف ماشي حالو لحد الان

وطلبت شامبو وبلسم وماسك organic من شركه فرنسيه اسمها ايف روشي
شفت من جربها ومدحوها .. لما اخلص من دوف
حبقى استخدم واقلك لو نفعت معاي

قلتي لي الخلطه كبرت شفايفج طيب طيران ع المطبخ هههههه حاعملها


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 سبتمبر 2013)

بودي شوب ما بقيتش اثق فيهم يا 
روز منتجاتهم مضروبه مش زي زماان انا سمعت ان اصحاب بودي شب 
باعوها وعشان كده ما بقتش كواليتي بتاعهم زي زمااان .


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 سبتمبر 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> نصيحتي
> 
> بدل ما تستعملي الفرشاة والبدارة
> 
> ...



 الا يعني محدش ترجم لي رد مينا؟ يعني ايه بداره؟


----------



## Desert Rose (23 سبتمبر 2013)

هيوف , لازم اشكرك على العام لان بجد الوصفة هايله 
بشرتى رايقة وصافية ومنفوخة :t33::t33::t33: 
بالنسبة ل body shop صدقينى انا كمان بقيت بحس كده 
منتجاتهم اى كلام مش مستاهل الشهرة الكبيرة اللى واخدها 
بس انا نفسى الاقى شامبو كويس 
طيب سؤال كمان , تعرفى اى منتج يكون بيلمع الشعر ؟ وكمان منتج يخليه يتقل ؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

شي يكثف 
استخدمي ماسك للشعر من نيفيا
اسمه
Intensive Cream Mask

في منه انواع حتى لشعر المصبوغ
اختاري نوع اللي يناسب شعرج
وفركيه كويس على شعرج من الفروه الى الخصل

بالنسبه لتلميع

حطي على شعرج زيت سمسم قبل ما تغسليه بساعه او ساعتين
وغطي شعرج وغسليه بالشامبو والبلسم 



 و  انصحج بهذا سيروم
Botanics Hair Shine Infusion Serum
تحصلينه في صيدلية بوتس روووعه للشعر ويلمع 

بعد ما تغسلين شعرج وتجففينه ب تاول كويس.. حطيه على شعرج كويس مو كثير 
شي بسيط وزعيه على كل الشعر والخصل وبعدين سشوريه ..


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2013)

هيووووووووووف نصيحة وعن تجربة 
ضيفى على خلطة حليب البودرة خميرة , تعمل مفعول اقوى 
الخميرة انا كنت استخدمها من زمان , بتنقى البشرة وتشد الوش 
جربيها


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

هيوف , لازم اشكرك على العام لان بجد الوصفة هايله 
بشرتى رايقة وصافية ومنفوخة

منفوخه ازاي؟
طب ايه الوصفه انا كمان عايزة انفخ يابنات
هههههههههههه
​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هيوف , لازم اشكرك على العام لان بجد الوصفة هايله
> بشرتى رايقة وصافية ومنفوخة
> 
> منفوخه ازاي؟
> ...



خلى حد يضربك قلمين هتتنفخى ههههههههه
الوصفة ياسى , لبن بودرة ومايه وتخليطيهم لحد ما تبقى عجينة وبعدين تلطعيها على وشك ههههههههههه :smile01:smile01لمدة نص ساعة او ساعة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> خلى حد يضربك قلمين هتتنفخى ههههههههه
> الوصفة ياسى , لبن بودرة ومايه وتخليطيهم لحد ما تبقى عجينة وبعدين تلطعيها على وشك ههههههههههه :smile01:smile01لمدة نص ساعة او ساعة


قلمين ايه قولي بوكسين ههههههههههه
اده مايه ولبن بودرة بس؟
مفيش خميرة؟


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انا شخصيا اخر مرة ضفت خميرة وجابت نتيجة حلوة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوة ياروزا
لما قولتي بشرتي منفوخه
قولت يبقا اكيد من الخميره
لاني اسمع ان الخميرة
بتعمل كدا في الوش

الزبادي حلو جدا للبشره
بيطريها وينعمها برضو​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوة ياوثوقة ما هو اللبن البودرة مع الخميرة هيخلو وشك يفرقع مش يتنفخ بس هههههههههه

اه الزبادى حلوة جدا وخصوصا لو حطيتى عليها عسل كمان 
ممتازة جدا للبشرة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ايوة ياوثوقة ما هو اللبن البودرة مع الخميرة هيخلو وشك يفرقع مش يتنفخ بس هههههههههه
> 
> اه الزبادى حلوة جدا وخصوصا لو حطيتى عليها عسل كمان
> ممتازة جدا للبشرة


طيب ياتري ايه نوع الخميره
خميره بيرا ولا فورية ؟

اها فعلا زبادي بالعسل رائع
بس الصراحه انا بستحرم احطه علي وشي فاباكله ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2013)

هى ايه الخميرة البيرا ديه ؟ههههههههه
انا اعرف الخميرة اللى بتبقا حبيبات كده فى اكياس هى ديه اللى بستخدمها 

هههههههههه انا بقول كده بردو ليه تلطعيها على وشك لما ممكن تاكليها ؟ :smile01
على فكرة انا بحب اكل الزبادى بالعسل واكلها بردو مفيد للبشرة على حسب ما بسمع وجربت بنفسى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هى ايه الخميرة البيرا ديه ؟ههههههههه
> انا اعرف الخميرة اللى بتبقا حبيبات كده فى اكياس هى ديه اللى بستخدمها
> 
> هههههههههه انا بقول كده بردو ليه تلطعيها على وشك لما ممكن تاكليها ؟ :smile01
> على فكرة انا بحب اكل الزبادى بالعسل واكلها بردو مفيد للبشرة على حسب ما بسمع وجربت بنفسى


حد مايعرفش الخميرة بيرا؟
اللي بيعملوا بيها العيش في الفرن ؟
بتهرزي صح؟

لا مدام تبقي نتيجه البشره حلوة اما اكله
يبقا اكله احسن اهو منه اطري علي معدتي وبشرتي:smile01


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> حد مايعرفش الخميرة بيرا؟
> اللي بيعملوا بيها العيش في الفرن ؟
> بتهرزي صح؟
> 
> ...



طيب بجد معرفهاش 
طيب تختلف ايه عن الخميرة ديه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ههههههههه مفيش فايدة فيكى بتاكلى الاخضر واليابس :smile01:smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> طيب بجد معرفهاش
> طيب تختلف ايه عن الخميرة ديه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ههههههههه مفيش فايدة فيكى بتاكلى الاخضر واليابس :smile01:smile01


انتي عارفه الصلصال؟
اهي تشبهله كدا





ايون هي دي
وطريه كدا
بس الصراحه مش عارفه ايه الفرق بينها وبين الفورية ؟

ايون انا بتاكلي الايبس والخاضر:smile01


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انتي عارفه الصلصال؟
> اهي تشبهله كدا
> 
> 
> ...



من كتر الاكل بتلخبطى فى الكلام :smile01:smile01


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2013)

هيوف 
عندى اقتشراح :smile01:smile01
اعملى مواضيع تانية عن المكياج والموضة 
انتى شاطرة فى الحاجات ديه وانا بحبها وبحبك لما تتكلمى فيها


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هيووووووووووف نصيحة وعن تجربة
> ضيفى على خلطة حليب البودرة خميرة , تعمل مفعول اقوى
> الخميرة انا كنت استخدمها من زمان , بتنقى البشرة وتشد الوش
> جربيها



روز الخلطه دي هي مثال لنظرية تطور كانت عباره عن ماء وحليب بودره ووصلت للخميره ههههههههه.. حبقى اجرب عليها شفايف اصل خدودي مش ناقصه نفخ


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هيوف
> عندى اقتشراح :smile01:smile01
> اعملى مواضيع تانية عن المكياج والموضة
> انتى شاطرة فى الحاجات ديه وانا بحبها وبحبك لما تتكلمى فيها



تلاقيك ب تكركري او تسخسخي( بالمصري) على روحك من ضحك وانتي بتقراي كلامي اصل بعاني
 بخلط كلمه اماراتي ع مصري عشان تفهمو بأه هههههه



بت يا روز انا مش خبيره اوووي يعني ماتغتريش فيني بأه
بس ماينمعش نفتح موضوع عن مكياج


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أكتوبر 2013)

هيووووووووف بيقولو ممكن تضيفى عليها oats هههههه 
مش انا جبت ال oats وبقيت بفطر بيه , طلع حلو معرفش ليه كنت بكرهه اوى 

لا لازم تعملى موضوع عن المكياج وال fashion وانا معاك يامعلم ههههههههههههه


----------

